# من قتل جليات



## TruthXSeeker (11 مايو 2007)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى

سؤالي هو
من قتل جليات؟
أهو داوود؟
23وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ إِذَا بِرَجُلٍ مُبَارِزٍ \سْمُهُ جُلْيَاتُ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ مِنْ جَتَّ صَاعِدٌ مِنْ صُفُوفِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ وَتَكَلَّمَ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا \لْكَلاَمِ, فَسَمِعَ دَاوُدُ. 24وَجَمِيعُ رِجَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لَمَّا رَأُوا \لرَّجُلَ هَرَبُوا مِنْهُ وَخَافُوا جِدّاً. 25فَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ هَذَا \لرَّجُلَ \لصَّاعِدَ؟ لِيُعَيِّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُوَ صَاعِدٌ! فَيَكُونُ أَنَّ \لرَّجُلَ \لَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ يُغْنِيهِ \لْمَلِكُ غِنًى جَزِيلاً, وَيُعْطِيهِ \بْنَتَهُ, وَيَجْعَلُ بَيْتَ أَبِيهِ حُرّاً فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ». 26فَسَأَلَ دَاوُدُ \لرِّجَالَ \لْوَاقِفِينَ مَعَهُ: «مَاذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ \لَّذِي يَقْتُلُ ذَلِكَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَيُزِيلُ \لْعَارَ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا \لْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ \لأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ صُفُوفَ \للَّهِ \لْحَيِّ؟» 27فَكَلَّمَهُ \لشَّعْبُ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا \لْكَلاَمِ قَائِلِينَ: «كَذَا يُفْعَلُ لِلرَّجُلِ \لَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ». 28وَسَمِعَ أَخُوهُ \لأَكْبَرُ أَلِيآبُ كَلاَمَهُ مَعَ \لرِّجَالِ, فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ أَلِيآبَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ وَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا نَزَلْتَ, وَعَلَى مَنْ تَرَكْتَ تِلْكَ \لْغُنَيْمَاتِ \لْقَلِيلَةَ فِي \لْبَرِّيَّةِ؟ أَنَا عَلِمْتُ كِبْرِيَاءَكَ وَشَرَّ قَلْبِكَ, لأَنَّكَ إِنَّمَا نَزَلْتَ لِتَرَى \لْحَرْبَ». 29فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «مَاذَا عَمِلْتُ \لآنَ؟ أَمَا هُوَ كَلاَمٌ؟» 30وَتَحَوَّلَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ نَحْوَ آخَرَ وَتَكَلَّمَ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا \لْكَلاَمِ, فَرَدَّ لَهُ \لشَّعْبُ جَوَاباً كَالْجَوَابِ \لأَوَّلِ. 31وَسُمِعَ \لْكَلاَمُ \لَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ دَاوُدُ وَأَخْبَرُوا بِهِ أَمَامَ شَاوُلَ. فَاسْتَحْضَرَهُ. 32فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ يَسْقُطْ قَلْبُ أَحَدٍ بِسَبَبِهِ. عَبْدُكَ يَذْهَبُ وَيُحَارِبُ هَذَا \لْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ». 33فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَذْهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ لِتُحَارِبَهُ لأَنَّكَ غُلاَمٌ وَهُوَ رَجُلُ حَرْبٍ مُنْذُ صِبَاهُ». 34فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «كَانَ عَبْدُكَ يَرْعَى لأَبِيهِ غَنَماً, فَجَاءَ أَسَدٌ مَعَ دُبٍّ وَأَخَذَ شَاةً مِنَ \لْقَطِيعِ. 35فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فَمِهِ. وَلَمَّا قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ. 36قَتَلَ عَبْدُكَ \لأَسَدَ وَ\لدُّبَّ جَمِيعاً. وَهَذَا \لْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ \لأَغْلَفُ يَكُونُ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا لأَنَّهُ قَدْ عَيَّرَ صُفُوفَ \للَّهِ \لْحَيِّ». 37وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «الرَّبُّ \لَّذِي أَنْقَذَنِي مِنْ يَدِ \لأَسَدِ وَمِنْ يَدِ \لدُّبِّ هُوَ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ يَدِ هَذَا \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ». فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِدَاوُدَ: «اذْهَبْ وَلْيَكُنِ \لرَّبُّ مَعَكَ». 38وَأَلْبَسَ شَاوُلُ دَاوُدَ ثِيَابَهُ, وَجَعَلَ خُوذَةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَأَلْبَسَهُ دِرْعاً. 39فَتَقَلَّدَ دَاوُدُ بِسَيْفِهِ فَوْقَ ثِيَابِهِ وَعَزَمَ أَنْ يَمْشِيَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ جَرَّبَ. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَمْشِيَ بِهَذِهِ لأَنِّي لَمْ أُجَرِّبْهَا». وَنَزَعَهَا دَاوُدُ عَنْهُ. 40وَأَخَذَ عَصَاهُ بِيَدِهِ, وَ\نْتَخَبَ لَهُ خَمْسَةَ حِجَارَةٍ مُلْسٍ مِنَ \لْوَادِي وَجَعَلَهَا فِي كِنْفِ \لرُّعَاةِ \لَّذِي لَهُ (أَيْ فِي \لْجِرَابِ) وَمِقْلاَعَهُ بِيَدِهِ وَتَقَدَّمَ نَحْوَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ. 41وَاقْتَرَبَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ إِلَى دَاوُدَ وَحَامِلُ \لتُّرْسِ أَمَامَهُ. 42وَلَمَّا رَأَى دَاوُدَ \سْتَحْقَرَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غُلاَماً وَأَشْقَرَ جَمِيلَ \لْمَنْظَرِ. 43فَقَالَ لِدَاوُدَ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا كَلْبٌ حَتَّى تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِعِصِيٍّ». وَلَعَنَ دَاوُدَ بِآلِهَتِهِ. 44وَقَالَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ لِدَاوُدَ: «تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ \لسَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ \لْبَرِّيَّةِ». 45فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ وَبِتُرْسٍ. وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ \لْجُنُودِ إِلَهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ \لَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ. 46هَذَا \لْيَوْمَ يَحْبِسُكَ \لرَّبُّ فِي يَدِي فَأَقْتُلُكَ وَأَقْطَعُ رَأْسَكَ. وَأُعْطِي جُثَثَ جَيْشِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ هَذَا \لْيَوْمَ لِطُيُورِ \لسَّمَاءِ وَحَيَوَانَاتِ \لأَرْضِ, فَتَعْلَمُ كُلُّ \لأَرْضِ أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ. 47وَتَعْلَمُ هَذِهِ \لْجَمَاعَةُ كُلُّهَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِسَيْفٍ وَلاَ بِرُمْحٍ يُخَلِّصُ \لرَّبُّ, لأَنَّ \لْحَرْبَ لِلرَّبِّ وَهُوَ يَدْفَعُكُمْ لِيَدِنَا». 48وَرَكَضَ نَحْوَ \لصَّفِّ لِلِقَاءِ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ. 49وَمَدَّ دَاوُدُ يَدَهُ إِلَى \لْكِنْفِ وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ حَجَراً وَرَمَاهُ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ, وَضَرَبَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ, فَانْغَزَرَ \لْحَجَرُ فِي جِبْهَتِهِ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى \لأَرْضِ. 50فَتَمَكَّنَ دَاوُدُ مِنَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ بِالْمِقْلاَعِ وَ\لْحَجَرِ, وَضَرَبَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيَّ وَقَتَلَهُ. 


أم الحانان؟


19ثُمَّ كَانَتْ أَيْضاً حَرْبٌ فِي جُوبَ مَعَ \لْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ. فَأَلْحَانَانُ بْنُ يَعْرِي أُرَجِيمَ \لْبَيْتَلَحْمِيُّ قَتَلَ جُلْيَاتَ \لْجَتِّيَّ، وَكَانَتْ قَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ \لنَّسَّاجِينَ. 

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اخي العزيز, انت في منتدى محترم لا يقبل العنصرية, فاما تلقي سلامك للجميع او تتفضل تورينا عرض اكتافك

بالنسبة الى شبهتك الواهية فالرد عليها بسيط جدا, لكن قبل ان ارد, كان من الافضل ان تذكر الشواهد الكتابية لكي يتبعها القارئ
النص الاول 1صموئيل 17:50 و51
النص الثاني 2صموئيل 21:19 

الترجمة العربية نقلت النص بسقوط كلمة اخ في نص صموئيل الثاني
فالنص العبري:
ותהי־עוד המלחמה בגוב עם־פלשׁתים ויך אלחנן בן־יערי ארגים בית הלחמי את גלית הגתי ועץ חניתו כמנור ארגים׃
 
 يحتوي على كلمة  את اي معناها اخ

اذ أَلحانان قتل اخ جليات الذي قتله داود و هذا بدلالة الكتاب المقدس نفسه ايضا في اخبار الايام الاول الاصحاح 20 و العدد 5
كَانَتْ أَيْضاً حَرْبٌ مَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ, فَقَتَلَ أَلْحَانَانُ بْنُ يَاعُورَ لَحْمِيَ أَخَا جُلْيَاتَ الْجَتِّيِّ. وَكَانَتْ قَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## TruthXSeeker (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اخي العزيز, انت في منتدى محترم لا يقبل العنصرية, فاما تلقي سلامك للجميع او تتفضل تورينا عرض اكتافك

1-شكرا على النصيحة
2-أنا قلت السلام على من أتبع الهدى
أي أنك لو تتبع الحقيقة والهدى فالسلام لك
والمسيحية دين هدى-من وجهة نظري- بإستثناء بعض الأشياء
أما لوكان غير ذلك فلاسلام لك
3-أنت تقول لا عنصرية فما رأيك بما يفعله إخوانك في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي



بالنسبة الى شبهتك الواهية فالرد عليها بسيط جدا, لكن قبل ان ارد, كان من الافضل ان تذكر الشواهد الكتابية لكي يتبعها القارئ
النص الاول 1صموئيل 17:50 و51
النص الثاني 2صموئيل 21:19

المعذرة لن أنسى في المرة المقبلة


الترجمة العربية نقلت النص بسقوط كلمة اخ في نص صموئيل الثاني

إذا لنرجع له

فالنص العبري:
ותהי־עוד המלחמה בגוב עם־פלשׁתים ויך אלחנן בן־יערי ארגים בית הלחמי את גלית הגתי ועץ חניתו כמנור ארגים׃

يحتوي على كلمة את اي معناها اخ


حسنا فلنبدأ

النص الأصلي بالعبرية هو:
יט  וַתְּהִי-עוֹד הַמִּלְחָמָה בְּגוֹב, עִם-פְּלִשְׁתִּים; וַיַּךְ אֶלְחָנָן בֶּן-יַעְרֵי אֹרְגִים בֵּית הַלַּחְמִי, אֵת גָּלְיָת הַגִּתִּי, וְעֵץ חֲנִיתוֹ, כִּמְנוֹר אֹרְגִים.  {ס}

وهذا هو المصدر
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt08b21.htm
أنظر للجزء 19
أما عن كلمة 
את 
فهي أما حرف جر أو أخ

ولكن كيف نميز؟؟النقاط هي الحل
فهي مكتوبة بدون نقاط
مع النقاط تصبح كلمة أخ هي
אָחִ
أو
אֲחִ
كما في الجزء 21 و25
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0110.htm

ويصبح حرف الجر

هو
אֶת
أو
אֵת
*وهي الموجودة في النص*


وكل هذه الترجمات من معجمBABYLON VERSION 6.0.1 (R36)
وعند تحميل المعجم إختر الخيار ENG  HEB ENG
للتحويل من العبرية إلى الإنجليزية
إذا فالحقيقة أن كلمة أخ لم ترد مطلقا
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> 1-شكرا على النصيحة
> 2-أنا قلت السلام على من أتبع الهدى
> أي أنك لو تتبع الحقيقة والهدى فالسلام لك




يبدو انك لم تفهم ما اقصده
انا لم اقصد انك لا تلقي السلام علي, بالعكس, انا متيقن اي اتبع الهدى, لك مالا اقبله ان لا تلقي سلامك على اخوانك المسلمين





> والمسيحية دين هدى-من وجهة نظري- بإستثناء بعض الأشياء
> أما لوكان غير ذلك فلاسلام لك


 
انت في منتدى نلقي سلامنا للجميع, فيا تتبع قانون المنتدى, او تورينا عرض اكتافك

 




> أما عن كلمة
> את
> فهي أما حرف جر أو أخ
> 
> ...




ذكرت لك في بداية ردي الاول ان ما ترجمته الترجمة العربية (و بعض التراجم الاخر) اسقطت منها كلمة اخ

سبب اسقاط كلمة اخ هو خطأ في النسخ عن النسخة العبرية التي نقلت منها الترجمة العربية و بعض الترجمات الاخرى 
و اصل الخطأ يرجع الى خطأ نسخي في دمج كلمتين مع بعض 
الكلمتين هي اخ و اللحمي



> in the Hebrew, _eth Lachmi_ (a combination of “Lahmi” and the term “brother”) appears to have been changed into _beith hallachmi _(Beth- lehemite).



في العبري, eth Lachmi هي دمج بين اللحمي و لفظة اخ, التي نسخت خطأ الى bieth hallachmi اي بيت لحمي

راجع _Hard Sayings of the Bible_ p.212-213 للمزيد من الشرح التفصيلي عن خطأ النسخ و تحليله

و هذا الخطأ النسخي البسيط اعتبره علماء الكتاب المقدس و مترجمين نصوصه بالخطأ المتتبع بسهولة لاننا نرى في اخبار الايام الاول الاصحاح 20 و العدد 5
كَانَتْ أَيْضاً حَرْبٌ مَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ, فَقَتَلَ أَلْحَانَانُ بْنُ يَاعُورَ لَحْمِيَ أَخَا جُلْيَاتَ الْجَتِّيِّ. وَكَانَتْ قَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ.​


> “In other words, the 2 Samuel 21 passage is a perfectly traceable corruption of the original wording, which fortunately has been correctly preserved in 1 Chronicles 20:5”


​


راجع كل من:
Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties p.178-179
a Wycliffe Bible Dictionary p.709
When Critics Ask p.163-164

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## TruthXSeeker (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



ذكرت لك في بداية ردي الاول ان ما ترجمته الترجمة العربية (و بعض التراجم الاخر) اسقطت منها كلمة اخ

سبب اسقاط كلمة اخ هو خطأ في النسخ عن النسخة العبرية التي نقلت منها الترجمة العربية و بعض الترجمات الاخرى

أنا لم أفهم قصدك
ٌإذا كان قصدك أن الخطأ كان في الترجمة
فأنا أتيت بالنسخة العبرية

فأرجو أن توضح ماهو الخطأ النسخي الذي تعنيه؟؟
هل هو أن النسخة العبرية الأصلية خطأ؟؟
ويمكن أن نفهم من هذا أن الكتاب يحتوي على أخطاء
أم تقصد أن النسخة التي نسخت من النسخة الأصلية خطأ؟؟
ولكن أين النسخة الأصلية؟؟


و اصل الخطأ يرجع الى خطأ نسخي في دمج كلمتين مع بعض
الكلمتين هي اخ و اللحمي

أرجو أن توضح ماذا تقصد ب((خطأ نسخي))
وهذا الخطأ في أي نسخة لا يوجد؟؟
وكيف عرفتم أن هذا خطأ نسخي؟؟
فأنا أرى أن المترجمين لم يجدو صعوبة في ترجمتها
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> فأرجو أن توضح ماهو الخطأ النسخي الذي تعنيه؟؟
> هل هو أن النسخة العبرية الأصلية خطأ؟؟
> ويمكن أن نفهم من هذا أن الكتاب يحتوي على أخطاء
> أم تقصد أن النسخة التي نسخت من النسخة الأصلية خطأ؟؟
> ولكن أين النسخة الأصلية؟؟


 
الخطأ هو في النسخة العبرية المنسوخة عن الاصل و وضحتلك مكان الخطأ البسيط (الي حتى انت بسطه في نقطة او ما شابه)






> أرجو أن توضح ماذا تقصد ب((خطأ نسخي))


 
الخطأ هو خطأ من قبل الناسخ الناقل عن الاصول العبرية المعاصرة لوقت الانبياء و الرسل





> وهذا الخطأ في أي نسخة لا يوجد؟؟
> وكيف عرفتم أن هذا خطأ نسخي؟؟
> فأنا أرى أن المترجمين لم يجدو صعوبة في ترجمتها
> وشكرا


 
نعم هو خطأ من قبل الناسخ
عرفنا انه خطأ نسخي بحسب ما شرحت لك:

في العبري, eth Lachmi هي دمج بين اللحمي و لفظة اخ, التي نسخت خطأ الى bieth hallachmi اي بيت لحمي

راجع _Hard Sayings of the Bible_ p.212-213 للمزيد من الشرح التفصيلي عن خطأ النسخ و تحليله

و هذا الخطأ النسخي البسيط اعتبره علماء الكتاب المقدس و مترجمين نصوصه بالخطأ المتتبع بسهولة لاننا نرى في اخبار الايام الاول الاصحاح 20 و العدد 5
كَانَتْ أَيْضاً حَرْبٌ مَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ, فَقَتَلَ أَلْحَانَانُ بْنُ يَاعُورَ لَحْمِيَ أَخَا جُلْيَاتَ الْجَتِّيِّ. وَكَانَتْ قَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ

اضافة الى مقارنته مع المخطوطات المكتشفة حديثا
فكتاب الرد على الشبهات يذكر لنا ان هناك مخطوطات قديمة ذكرت النص بكلمة اخ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## TruthXSeeker (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

الخطأ هو في النسخة العبرية المنسوخة عن الاصل و وضحتلك مكان الخطأ البسيط (الي حتى انت بسطه في نقطة او ما شابه)

زين وين النسخة الأصلية؟؟


نعم هو خطأ من قبل الناسخ
عرفنا انه خطأ نسخي بحسب ما شرحت لك:

في العبري, eth Lachmi هي دمج بين اللحمي و لفظة اخ, التي نسخت خطأ الى bieth hallachmi اي بيت لحمي

ممكن تشرح لي الخطأ بس بالعبري بدال الإنجليزي؟؟
وليش ما عدلوه العلماء؟؟
وبعدين مادام هذا الخطأ متتبع بسهولة
مفروض إن أي عبري يقرأ الجملة يعرف أن في خطأ
ويصححه
وليس أن يبقى هذا الخطأ موجود حتى الآن
دون وجود أحد ليصححه بحجة (((خطأ سهل التتبع))



راجع Hard Sayings of the Bible p.212-213 للمزيد من الشرح التفصيلي عن خطأ النسخ و تحليله

و هذا الخطأ النسخي البسيط اعتبره علماء الكتاب المقدس و مترجمين نصوصه بالخطأ المتتبع بسهولة لاننا نرى في اخبار الايام الاول الاصحاح 20 و العدد 5
كَانَتْ أَيْضاً حَرْبٌ مَعَ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ, فَقَتَلَ أَلْحَانَانُ بْنُ يَاعُورَ لَحْمِيَ أَخَا جُلْيَاتَ الْجَتِّيِّ. وَكَانَتْ قَنَاةُ رُمْحِهِ كَنَوْلِ النَّسَّاجِينَ

أكرر مادام أنهم يعرفون أنه خطأ ليش ما يصححونه؟فكيف للقارئ أن يعرف أن هذه ليست مجرد محاولة للدفاع

اضافة الى مقارنته مع المخطوطات المكتشفة حديثا
فكتاب الرد على الشبهات يذكر لنا ان هناك مخطوطات قديمة ذكرت النص بكلمة اخ

أين هذه الخطوط؟؟
وهل تقصد بالخطوط المكتشفة حاليا أن كتابكم ناقص؟؟فيتم التجديد عليه؟؟ويتم اللإضافة عليه؟؟أين هذه المخطوطات؟أيمكنك إرفاق دليل بوجودها؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد



TruthXSeeker قال:


> زين وين النسخة الأصلية؟؟


 
اذا قصدك النسخ المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل نفسهم, فهي غير متوفرة لدينا الان, بل ما متوفر لدينا هو نسخ عن الاصل تفانا ناسخيها بنقلها بأدق التفاصيل




> ممكن تشرح لي الخطأ بس بالعبري بدال الإنجليزي؟؟


 
بسيطة...

كلمة בית הלחמי التي ذكرتها لك في ردي السابق بلفظة beith hallachmi اي البيت لحمي نسخت بالخطأ من الاصل את לחמי و التي ايضا ذكرتها لك بلفظة eth Lachmi التي هي دمج بين اللحمي و لفظة اخ و بذلك يكون لدينا النص مطابق لنا بحسب ما ورد في اخبر الايام 20 و العدد 5
 



> وليش ما عدلوه العلماء؟؟


 
العلماء لا يعدولن على النسخ للامانة, لكن يدونون و يرفقون ملاحظات و حواشي بتعديلاتهم, و عندك ترجمة الملك جيمس التي ترجع الى ال 1600 معدلة لا تحتوي على الخطأ





> أين هذه الخطوط؟؟


 
اسمها مخطوطات و ليس خطوط يا عزيزي
و احداها هي ال Ben Chayyim Masoretic Hebrew Text التي مكتوب منها نسخة الملك جيمس كما وضحت سابقا




> وهل تقصد بالخطوط المكتشفة حاليا أن كتابكم ناقص؟؟فيتم التجديد عليه؟؟ويتم اللإضافة عليه؟؟


 
بربك, كيف فهمت ان المخطوطات المكتشفة جديدا تعني ان الكتاب المقدس ملاحظ؟
المخطوطات المكتشفة تؤكد ما استنتج مسبقا من خطأ النص و تصحيحه في موضع الاخر من قبل الوحي, اذ ذكر الاول بدمج الكلمتين في احد النسخ و ذكر في موضع الاخر بالنص الصحيح
فعندنا عددين يحتويان على نفس المعلومة صححت الاخيرة الاولى التي فيها خطأ في النسخ
فنحن نعلم ان الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا ان داود هو من قتل جوليات و ان أَلْحَانَانُ قتل اخوه



> أين هذه المخطوطات؟أيمكنك إرفاق دليل بوجودها؟؟


 
دليل وجودها يا اخي هو المتاحف و المصادر المسيحية الموثوق بها عالميا, فعندما تكتشف مخطوطات جديدة, يتم عرضها و تحليلها و الكشف عليها, و الكثير منها موجود في متاحف حول العالم منها في الفاتيكان و منها في برطانيا و فرنسا الخ..

و الان, ردينا على النص و اظهرنا خطأ النسخ فيها و اظهرنا صحيحه بالدليل و البرهان و يتحليل علماء الكتاب المقدس و مترجميه
فلماذا المماطلة في الموضوع؟
سلام و نعمة


----------



## TruthXSeeker (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

اذا قصدك النسخ المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل نفسهم, فهي غير متوفرة لدينا الان, بل ما متوفر لدينا هو نسخ عن الاصل تفانا ناسخيها بنقلها بأدق التفاصيل
ماذا حدث لها؟؟
أليس من المفروض أن ناسخيها((الذين نسخوا الإنجيل من النسخ الأصلية))
يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟
أم أنهم ألفوا وكتبوا الأنجيل بأيديهم لذا فأنهم لا يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟؟

كلمة בית הלחמי التي ذكرتها لك في ردي السابق بلفظة beith hallachmi اي البيت لحمي نسخت بالخطأ من الاصل את לחמי و التي ايضا ذكرتها لك بلفظة eth Lachmi التي هي دمج بين اللحمي و لفظة اخ و بذلك يكون لدينا النص مطابق لنا بحسب ما ورد في اخبر الايام 20 و العدد 
إذا كان الخطأ كما تقول
إذا المفروض أن أي قارئ يعرف أنه في خطأ
وأن الكلمة لا تترجم إلى بيت لحمي
ولكن-كما أرى-أن المترجمين تمكنوا من ترجمتها
فمثلا لو أنا كتبت
ذهب محمد أخو عبدالله الكبير إلى السوق
ستصبح ترجمتها
Mohammed the big brother of Abdulla went to the Mall 
ولكن لو كتبتها
ذهب محخعبدأمد الله إلكيبرى السوق
فلن يتمكن المترجم من ترجمتها
إذا فمن المنقي أن يواجه المترجمين نفس المشكلة
وليس أن يبقى الموضوع كما هو لفترة طويلة جدا
والمشكلة أن كلمة את التي وردت المقصود بها ليس أخ
بل حرف جر


بربك, كيف فهمت ان المخطوطات المكتشفة جديدا تعني ان الكتاب المقدس ملاحظ؟
المخطوطات المكتشفة تؤكد ما استنتج مسبقا من خطأ النص و تصحيحه في موضع الاخر من قبل الوحي, اذ ذكر الاول بدمج الكلمتين في احد النسخ و ذكر في موضع الاخر بالنص الصحيح
فعندنا عددين يحتويان على نفس المعلومة صححت الاخيرة الاولى التي فيها خطأ في النسخ
فنحن نعلم ان الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا ان داود هو من قتل جوليات و ان أَلْحَانَانُ قتل اخوه

لأنه إكتشاف مخطوطات جديدة مختلفة عن المتوفرة حاليا تدل على أن الموجود الآ قابل للتغيير
ولماذا لم يصحح((الوحي))الخطأ في نفس الموضع
هل من الممكن أن ((الوحي))لا يعلم أنه مخطئ؟؟
فمن الممكن أن يكون الوحي أخطأ في موضع((قتل داوود لجليات))
وأن الصواب هو أن الحانان هو الذي قتل جليات



و الان, ردينا على النص و اظهرنا خطأ النسخ فيها و اظهرنا صحيحه بالدليل و البرهان و يتحليل علماء الكتاب المقدس و مترجميه
فلماذا المماطلة في الموضوع؟
سلام و نعمة
1-ليس أنت من تحكم على ردك
بل الغير يحكم عليه
2-لم تظهر الحقيقة بعد فهناك الكثير من علامات الإستفهام
3-أنا لا أماطل
فأنا أن هناك الكثير من الأمور المريبة في رواية ((الكتاب المقدس جمعه وأصله))


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

اذا قصدك النسخ المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل نفسهم, فهي غير متوفرة لدينا الان, بل ما متوفر لدينا هو نسخ عن الاصل تفانا ناسخيها بنقلها بأدق التفاصيل


> إقتباس من christian knight في موضوع لماذا هذه الأناجيل فقط؟؟
> خامسا هناك مخطوطات من النسخ الاصلية.


من المؤسف أن ترى النصارى نفسهم يخالفون بعضهم في موضوع مهم مثل هذا
ولكن من تريدون منا أن نصدق؟؟
أنت أم كريستيان نايت؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> اذا قصدك النسخ المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل نفسهم, فهي غير متوفرة لدينا الان, بل ما متوفر لدينا هو نسخ عن الاصل تفانا ناسخيها بنقلها بأدق التفاصيل
> 
> من المؤسف أن ترى النصارى نفسهم يخالفون بعضهم في موضوع مهم مثل هذا
> ولكن من تريدون منا أن نصدق؟؟
> أنت أم كريستيان نايت؟؟


 

بربك, الا تستحي انك لا تفهم ما تقرأ؟
انا قلت انه لدينا نسخ عن الاصل, و الاخ الحبيب قال ان لدينا مخطوطات عن الاصل
اين الاختلاف؟
ام انك جاهل بأبسط امور الكتاب المقدس لتعتبر كلمة نسخ و مخطوطات لها معنى مختلف؟

مع الاسف بنحاور ناس مستواها هذا الانحطاط بالفهم!


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

بربك, الا تستحي انك لا تفهم ما تقرأ؟
انا قلت انه لدينا نسخ عن الاصل, و الاخ الحبيب قال ان لدينا مخطوطات عن الاصل
اين الاختلاف؟
هو لم يقل مخطوطات عن الأصل
بل قال مخطوطات من الأصل
وأنا فهمتها على أساس(مخطوطات من الأصل أي مخطوطات من المخطوطات الأصلية)
ام انك جاهل بأبسط امور الكتاب المقدس لتعتبر كلمة نسخ و مخطوطات لها معنى مختلف؟
لا أنا لا أعتبر هذا

مع الاسف بنحاور ناس مستواها هذا الانحطاط بالفهم!
لول
شوي شوي على أعصابك
إحنا ماجايين نتهاوش
إحنا جايين نتحاور حوار منطقي ومتفهم
وبعدين إنت ما رديت على باقي الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> لول
> شوي شوي على أعصابك
> إحنا ماجايين نتهاوش
> إحنا جايين نتحاور حوار منطقي ومتفهم
> ...


 
*اي منطق هذا و انت تفهم الكلام حسب مزاجك المتقلب؟*
*اقرأ الكلام جيدا قبل ما ترد يا اخ*
*و انا سأرد عليك بكرة لانشغالي بأمور كثيرة حاليا*
*فأنتظر, المنتدى مش طاير يعني...*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

زين أنا ماقلت شي عن الوقت 
خذ راحتك
أنا مب نفسكم 
لو الواحد تأخر يوم كتبتوا له  (هرووووووووووووب)بحجم الخط7 واللون أحمر


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

*+*

سلام ونعمه .

الاخوة الاحباء ..

اسمحوا لى بهذه المشاركة السريعه 


نحن كمسيحيون نؤمن تماماً بان لكل شىء فى الكتاب المقدس تفسير و معنى .. و نؤمن أيضاً أنه طالما الاخرين يبحثون فى الكتاب المقدس بدافع الانتقاد و محاولة اثبات تحريفه الباطلة .. فهم حتماً سيجدون بعض الايات التى يعجز عقلهم المملؤ بروح الانتقاد .. يعجز عن فهمها أو حتى قبول أى تفسير لها .. لماذا ؟ .. لانه لا يسعى الى القبول .. بل يسعى الى النقد و التجريح و الاهانة .. 

فأنتم - إخوتنا المسلمون - تناقدون أنفسكم يوماً بعد يوم .. فى كل أحاديثكم أجدكم متناقضون .. فتقولون أن الله يحافظ على كتبه .. و فى نفس الوقت تتهمون الناس بتحريف كتابهم المقدس .. !! قمة التناقض ..


فى شبهتكم الواهيه الساذجه هذه - ولا أقصد أحداً منكم بهذ الوصف - قالت دائرة المعارف الكتابيه 

*1 - تحت اسم ارجيم نقرأ :* 
*ومعناه " نسَّاج " ونقرأ في صموئيل الثاني ( 21 : 19 ) أن " ألحانان بن يعري أرجيم البيتلحمي قتل جليات الجتي وكانت قناة رمحه كنول النساجين " ويسمى في الأخبار الأول ( 20 : 5 ) " بياعور " . أما مشكلة من الذي قتل جليات الجتي ، فيمكن حلها بالرجوع إلى الأخبار الأول ( 20 : 5 ) حيث نقرأ : " فقتل ألحانان بن ياعور لحمي أخــا جليات الجتي *

*2 - تحت اسم جت نقرأ :* 

وكان جليات الجبار الذي صرعه داود واحدا من العناقيين من أهل جت ( 1 صم 17 : 4 و 23، 2 صم 21 : 20 و 22، 1 أ خ 20 : 5 - 8 ). *وقد قتل داود وعبيده رجالا عناقيين من جت، كان من بينهم رجل طويل القامة، كان بكل يد من يديه، وبكل رجل من رجليه ست أصابع، فكان عدد أصابعه أربعا وعشرين* ( 2 صم 21 : 18 - 22، 1 أ خ 20 : 6 - 8 ).وعندما رأى الفلسطينيون أن قائدهم وجبارهم جليات قد مات، هربوا من وجه الإسرائيليين إلي مدنهم إلي جت وإلي عقرون ( 1 صم 17 : 52 )

*و هذا ما يجعلنا نعتقد أن الذى قتله الحانان هو شخص آخر مثل جليات فى القوة و من نفس قبيلته *

و فى نفس دائرة المعارف هناك رأى يقول  أن الحانان هو داود و ان اسم داود هذا هو لقب فقط و ليس إسم 

*فأعتقد أنه يكفى خداع العقول البسيطة و التدليس على الكتاب المقدس .. كما أود أن من يتم طرح شبهته .. ان يطرحها بإسلوب لائق .. لانه يتحدث عن كلام الله ..*

*اشكركم*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

سلام ونعمه .
وعليكم السلام
الاخوة الاحباء ..
مرحبا
اسمحوا لى بهذه المشاركة السريعه
تفضل

نحن كمسيحيون نؤمن تماماً بان لكل شىء فى الكتاب المقدس تفسير و معنى .. 
بالطبع

و نؤمن أيضاً أنه طالما الاخرين يبحثون فى الكتاب المقدس بدافع الانتقاد و محاولة اثبات تحريفه الباطلة .. فهم حتماً سيجدون بعض الايات التى يعجز عقلهم المملؤ بروح الانتقاد .. يعجز عن فهمها أو حتى قبول أى تفسير لها .. لماذا ؟ .. لانه لا يسعى الى القبول .. بل يسعى الى النقد و التجريح و الاهانة ..

كلامك صحيح نوعا ما بإستثناء بعض انقاط وهي:
المفروض أنهم لا يجدوا أخطاء واضحة حتى ولو كانوا يبحثون عنها
لسبب وجيه وهو:

إذا كان الكتاب فعلا من عند الله إذا فلا يمكن أن ينزل الله كتابا خطأ ومن ثم-بعد أن لا نؤمن به لأنه خطأ-يقول لنا لماذا لم تؤمنوا, فعلى سبيل المثال لا يمكن لله أن يقول 1+1=3 ومن ثم-بعد أن لا نصدقه- يقول لنا إدخلوا النار لأنكم لم تؤمنوا

ولكن من الممكن أن يجدوا أشياء تحتمل تفسيرين (تفسير صحيح وتفسير خطأ) فيفسرونها التفسير الخطأ لأنهم يسعون وراء التجريح فقط وليس الحقيقة
إذا فما الحل؟؟
الحل هو السعي وراء الحقيقة

فأنتم - إخوتنا المسلمون - تناقدون أنفسكم يوماً بعد يوم .. فى كل أحاديثكم أجدكم متناقضون .. فتقولون أن الله يحافظ على كتبه .. و فى نفس الوقت تتهمون الناس بتحريف كتابهم المقدس .. !! قمة التناقض ..
؟؟؟؟شدخل؟؟؟
إحنا نقول إن الله حفظ القرآن فقط ولم يحفظ كل كتبه
وتكلمت مع كريستيان نايت في هذا كثيرا
وشكرا
؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

فى شبهتكم الواهيه الساذجه هذه - ولا أقصد أحداً منكم بهذ الوصف - قالت دائرة المعارف الكتابيه


إذا فلنرى الرد

 - تحت اسم ارجيم نقرأ :
ومعناه " نسَّاج " ونقرأ في صموئيل الثاني ( 21 : 19 ) أن " ألحانان بن يعري أرجيم البيتلحمي قتل جليات الجتي وكانت قناة رمحه كنول النساجين " ويسمى في الأخبار الأول ( 20 : 5 ) " بياعور " . أما مشكلة من الذي قتل جليات الجتي ، فيمكن حلها بالرجوع إلى الأخبار الأول ( 20 : 5 ) حيث نقرأ : " فقتل ألحانان بن ياعور لحمي أخــا جليات الجتي
<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; mso-ansi-font-size: 10.0pt"><STRONG>
<B><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">2 - تحت اسم جت نقرأ :

<B><FONT face="Book Antiqua"><FONT size=4><FONT color=black>وكان جليات الجبار الذي صرعه داود واحدا من العناقيين من أهل جت ( 1 صم 17 : 4 و 23، 2 صم 21 : 20 و 22، 1 أ خ 20 : 5 - 8 ). وقد قتل داود وعبيده رجالا عناقيين من جت، كان من بينهم رجل طويل القامة، كان بكل يد من يديه، وبكل رجل من رجليه ست أصابع، فكان عدد أصابعه أربعا وعشرين ( 2 صم 21 : 18 - 22، 1 أ خ 20 : 6 - 8 ).وعندما رأى الفلسطينيون أن قائدهم وجبارهم جليات قد مات، هربوا من وجه الإسرائيليين إلي مدنهم إلي جت وإلي عقرون ( 1 صم 17 : 52 )<FONT face="Book Antiqua">.<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; mso-ansi-font-size: 10.0pt">


؟؟؟؟؟؟
حل شنو؟؟
هذا تناقض واضح
فإذا لم تعتبر هذا تناقض إذا لا يوجد
دين فيه تناقض في العالم
فكيف يمكن حل التناقض بالرجوع لآية أخرى
إذا كانت الآية الثانية تقول كلام غير عن الآية الأولى؟؟
فأيهما الصح؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> ماذا حدث لها؟؟
> أليس من المفروض أن ناسخيها((الذين نسخوا الإنجيل من النسخ الأصلية))
> يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟


 
و من قال لك انهم لم يملكوها في عصرهم؟
الناسخين نسخوا و وزعوا عن الاصل, فهناك عشرات الاف النسخ و كلها متطابقة بأختلاف ناسخيها, فلو زل احدهم اصبح واضحا بالمقارنة مع النسخ الاخرى
اضافة الى عدم حوزتنا على الاصل بسبب الفترة الزمنية الاهئلة, لا يعني انها غير موجودة
فكل فترة نسمع بحفريات و اكتشافات لمخطوطات جديدة مطابقة لما بين أيدينا الان!




> أم أنهم ألفوا وكتبوا الأنجيل بأيديهم لذا فأنهم لا يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟؟


 

لا لم يحرفوا, فلماذا يحرف تلاميذ و رسل صلب ايمانهم و جوهر عقيدتهم, و لماذا يفعلوها كلهم؟ الا يستطيع الله ان يختار رسل لا يحرفون؟ ولا حضرتك تشك في قدرة الله في ذلك؟

وبعدين سيبك من الكلام الي بدون ادلة




> إذا كان الخطأ كما تقول
> إذا المفروض أن أي قارئ يعرف أنه في خطأ
> وأن الكلمة لا تترجم إلى بيت لحمي


 
الكلمة نسخت خطأ, و الترجمة تبني على النسخ الاصلية, لذلك ترجمتها بحسب نسخها الاصلي
اضافة الى ذكرت لك ترجمة الملك جيمس و صحتها 





> Mohammed the big brother of Abdulla went to the Mall
> ولكن لو كتبتها
> ذهب محخعبدأمد الله إلكيبرى السوق


 
:t11:

the   of تستعمل للجماد يا اخ و ليست للاعلام
's التملك تستخدم للاعلام!!!

الان عرفت مستواك بالانجليزية و سببك ترجمتك الخاطئة في الموضوع الاخر... 

فلن يتمكن المترجم من ترجمتها
إذا فمن المنقي أن يواجه المترجمين نفس المشكلة
وليس أن يبقى الموضوع كما هو لفترة طويلة جدا
والمشكلة أن كلمة את التي وردت المقصود بها ليس أخ
بل حرف جر




> ولماذا لم يصحح((الوحي))الخطأ في نفس الموضع
> هل من الممكن أن ((الوحي))لا يعلم أنه مخطئ؟؟
> فمن الممكن أن يكون الوحي أخطأ في موضع((قتل داوود لجليات))
> وأن الصواب هو أن الحانان هو الذي قتل جليات


 
ما دخل الوحي بالخطأ النسخي؟ وضحنا لك ان الخطأ هو خطأ نسخ, و شرحنا لك اوجه التحليل و ذكرنا لك صحيحه

و الان داود قتل جيليات و الحانان قتل اخوه

في عندك اضافة اخرى بدل اللف و الدوران؟


----------



## TruthXSeeker (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TruthXSeeker  
ماذا حدث لها؟؟
أليس من المفروض أن ناسخيها((الذين نسخوا الإنجيل من النسخ الأصلية))
يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟ 

و من قال لك انهم لم يملكوها في عصرهم؟
الناسخين نسخوا و وزعوا عن الاصل, فهناك عشرات الاف النسخ و كلها متطابقة بأختلاف ناسخيها, فلو زل احدهم اصبح واضحا بالمقارنة مع النسخ الاخرى
اضافة الى عدم حوزتنا على الاصل بسبب الفترة الزمنية الاهئلة, لا يعني انها غير موجودة
فكل فترة نسمع بحفريات و اكتشافات لمخطوطات جديدة مطابقة لما بين أيدينا الان!

زين مب المفروض إنه يكون عندهم النسخة الأصلية(التي نسخوا منها)؟
يعني شنو بيسوي الزمن  في النسخة الأصلية؟؟؟
يمكن يخربها ويبليها
ولكن لن يخفيها من الوجود!!
يعني بإختصار أنتوا تقولون إن النسخ إلي عندكم هي نسخ من النسخة الأصلية
وإن في عصر النساخ كانت موجودة النسخة الأصلية
زين شو صار فيها بعدين؟؟إختفت؟؟ولا ما كانت موجودة من الأساس؟؟؟

إقتباس:
أم أنهم ألفوا وكتبوا الأنجيل بأيديهم لذا فأنهم لا يملكون النسخ الأصلية؟؟؟  


لا لم يحرفوا, فلماذا يحرف تلاميذ و رسل صلب ايمانهم و جوهر عقيدتهم, و لماذا يفعلوها كلهم؟ الا يستطيع الله ان يختار رسل لا يحرفون؟ ولا حضرتك تشك في قدرة الله في ذلك؟
بالطبع يستطيع ألله أن يختار رسلة بعناية
ولكن من قال أنه إختار هؤلاء؟؟
وحتى لو إختارهم فمالدليل أن هم كتبوه؟؟

وبعدين سيبك من الكلام الي بدون ادلة
أنا ألحين أطلب منك أدلة
وأما((الكنيسة تقول أنها موجودة إذا موجودة))فليس بدليل
فأنا أطلب أدلة على صحة كلامك
وليس سوى القيل والقال؟؟

إقتباس:
إذا كان الخطأ كما تقول
إذا المفروض أن أي قارئ يعرف أنه في خطأ
وأن الكلمة لا تترجم إلى بيت لحمي  

الكلمة نسخت خطأ, و الترجمة تبني على النسخ الاصلية, لذلك ترجمتها بحسب نسخها الاصلي
اضافة الى ذكرت لك ترجمة الملك جيمس و صحتها

1-ما أدراكم أن النسخة الأصلية تقول غير ذلك إذا لم تكن النسخة الأصلية متوفرة في الحقيقة
2-إذا كان النساخ قد أخطئوا في بعض المواضع
فمن الممكن أن يكونوا قد أخطئوا في غيرها
3-كما بينت لك
أن الكلمة الواردة ليست كلمة أخ بل حرف جر
4-لماذا لم يجد المترجمين أي مشكلة في ترجمتها





إقتباس:
Mohammed the big brother of Abdulla went to the Mall 
ولكن لو كتبتها
ذهب محخعبدأمد الله إلكيبرى السوق  


the of تستعمل للجماد يا اخ و ليست للاعلام
's التملك تستخدم للاعلام!!!

الان عرفت مستواك بالانجليزية و سببك ترجمتك الخاطئة في الموضوع الاخر... 
1-أنا أتكلم بلغة الإنترنت
أي أنه بالعربي مختصرة على الآخر
يعني الأخطاء ممثل s التملك عادية
2-أنت طبقت قاعدة تدل بقوة على ضعف الحجة والبرهان وهي
ترك الكلام والإنشغال بالمتكلم
فهذه هي حجة العاجز



فلن يتمكن المترجم من ترجمتها
إذا فمن المنطقي أن يواجه المترجمين نفس المشكلة
وليس أن يبقى الموضوع كما هو لفترة طويلة جدا
والمشكلة أن كلمة את التي وردت المقصود بها ليس أخ
بل حرف جر




ما دخل الوحي بالخطأ النسخي؟ وضحنا لك ان الخطأ هو خطأ نسخ, و شرحنا لك اوجه التحليل و ذكرنا لك صحيحه

و الان داود قتل جيليات و الحانان قتل اخوه
بس في جزء يثبت غير ذلك



في عندك اضافة اخرى بدل اللف و الدوران؟
لول
إنت ليش مصر إنه أنا ألف وأدور؟؟؟
أنا ما ألف ودور
أنا بس-كما قلت- أشوف إنه في هذا الموضوع الكثير من الإمور المريبة
وأحدها
أين النسخة الأصلية؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> زين مب المفروض إنه يكون عندهم النسخة الأصلية(التي نسخوا منها)؟
> يعني شنو بيسوي الزمن في النسخة الأصلية؟؟؟
> يمكن يخربها ويبليها
> ولكن لن يخفيها من الوجود!!
> ...


 
طبعا كان عندهم الاصول النصية و منها ما نسخوه من مخطوطات و نسخ
فالنساخ كان على مدار الزمان يدونوا و ينسخوا كلمة الله في العهد القديم 
و الاصول او النسخ الاصلية لم تختفي, لكنه غير متورفة لدينا حاليا, قد تكون موجودة في اي مكان تكشف عنه الحفريات مستقبلا كما كشفت عن عشرات الاف من النسخ المتطابقة

بعدين يا اخ انت في مكان محترم, فعيب عليك تذكرلي الفاظ سوقي ك يخربها ويبليها فنحن نحاول الرقي بمستوى الحوار, فرجاءا خليك محترم و لا تهدم من هذا المستوى






> أنا ألحين أطلب منك أدلة
> وأما((الكنيسة تقول أنها موجودة إذا موجودة))فليس بدليل
> فأنا أطلب أدلة على صحة كلامك
> وليس سوى القيل والقال؟؟


 
عزيزي, يبدوا ان الكلمات خانتك, فانت لم تكتب جملة مفيدة مفهومة المعنى ابدا
تريد دليل اي شئ؟ ولا هو دليل و بس؟






> 1-ما أدراكم أن النسخة الأصلية تقول غير ذلك إذا لم تكن النسخة الأصلية متوفرة في الحقيقة


 
لقد حرص اليهود على الاسفار وأظهروا غاية التحفظ والتيقظ في حفظها اضافة الى ترجمات الكتب المقدس الى 3000 سنة قبل الميلاد تدل على تطابق ما بين ايدينا حاليا 
اضافة الى اروع شئ هو استشهاد السيد المسيح و تلاميذه و رسله بالكتب المقدس و شهادتهم على عدم ضياعها فلقد استشهدوا بها في مواضع كثيرة 
اضافة للسند المتصل المهم في تاريخ الكهنة و حفظهم للكتاب المقدس

ايضا لدينا عشرات الاف من النسخ المتشابهة في المحتوى و اختلاف كتابها, مما يدل على ان الاصل واحد, الا كيف لاشخاص مختلفة ان تنسخ نفس النسخ؟




> 2-إذا كان النساخ قد أخطئوا في بعض المواضع
> فمن الممكن أن يكونوا قد أخطئوا في غيرها


 
اخطاء النسخ هي اما بحرف او برقم او في التشكيل و هي معروفة و مشخصة كلها 
فلا يمكن ان ينسخ كل النساخ في كل الاف النسخ نفس الخطأ, فلعماء الكتاب المقدس و المخطوطات يستعملون مقارنة المخطوطات و بهذا يكون تشخيص الخطأ في النسخ



> 4-لماذا لم يجد المترجمين أي مشكلة في ترجمتها


 
لانها نسخ خطأ و هم ترجموها بحسب ما نسخت
لكن علماء الكتاب المقدس و المخطوطات نوهوا على الخطأ في النسخ و وضحوه و شرحوه كما شرحته لك





> 1-أنا أتكلم بلغة الإنترنت
> أي أنه بالعربي مختصرة على الآخر
> يعني الأخطاء ممثل s التملك عادية


 
لغة الانترنت؟ هل لعة الانترنت تقلب القواعد؟
هذا وهم يا عزيزي



> 2-أنت طبقت قاعدة تدل بقوة على ضعف الحجة والبرهان وهي
> ترك الكلام والإنشغال بالمتكلم
> فهذه هي حجة العاجز


 
متى تركت الكلام؟ انا رديت عليك اقتباس اقتباس يا اخي العزيزي
لكن من الذي يترك الموضوع و ينشغل يشغلنا بغيره؟
اليس الاجدر بك عدم الخروج بالحوار لمثل هكذا تفاهات؟





> لول
> إنت ليش مصر إنه أنا ألف وأدور؟؟؟
> أنا ما ألف ودور
> أنا بس-كما قلت- أشوف إنه في هذا الموضوع الكثير من الإمور المريبة
> ...


 

لاننا ردينا على تسألك الذي هو من قتل جليات, و انت الان لفيت لموضوع الاخر بالاستفسار عن النسخ
النسخ الاصلية المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل غير متورفة لدينا, بل ما متوفر هو الاف النسخ عنها

حترجع و تعيد نفس السؤال من جديد؟


----------



## TruthXSeeker (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*

طبعا كان عندهم الاصول النصية و منها ما نسخوه من مخطوطات و نسخ
فالنساخ كان على مدار الزمان يدونوا و ينسخوا كلمة الله في العهد القديم
و الاصول او النسخ الاصلية لم تختفي, لكنه غير متورفة لدينا حاليا, قد تكون موجودة في اي مكان تكشف عنه الحفريات مستقبلا كما كشفت عن عشرات الاف من النسخ المتطابقة

هذا جميل
بدأنا بالوصول إلى النقطة المطلوبة
وهي((لماذا لا تتوفر النسخ الآن؟؟))
أنت قلت أنها لم تختفي
ولكنك تقول أنها ليست متوفرة الآن
إذا ماذا حدث لها؟؟
أنت تقول أنها موجودة وستكشف عنها الحفريات مستقبلا
ولكن...
1-لماذا هي تحت الأرض حاليا؟؟أدفنتها الكنيسة بعد أن إنتهت من نسخها؟؟
2-لماذا أنت متأكد أن الحفريات ستكشف عنها؟؟فمن الممكن ألا تكتشف,لأنها ليست موجودة من الأساس

بعدين يا اخ انت في مكان محترم, فعيب عليك تذكرلي الفاظ سوقي ك يخربها ويبليها فنحن نحاول الرقي بمستوى الحوار, فرجاءا خليك محترم و لا تهدم من هذا المستوى
هل هذه ألفاظ سوقية؟؟؟؟
هل تعتبر أن هذه الألفاظ قذرة؟؟
يمكن ما فهمتها أنت
أنا أقول
يُخَرِبُها
ويُبليها
وهذا ترادف معنوي
وأعني بهذا أن أوراق النسخ الأصلية قد تكون ممزقة وغير واضحة
لأنها أصبحت قديمة جدا

عزيزي, يبدوا ان الكلمات خانتك, فانت لم تكتب جملة مفيدة مفهومة المعنى ابدا
تريد دليل اي شئ؟ ولا هو دليل و بس؟

سأشرح لك
أنت قلت لي
((وبعدين سيبك من الكلام الي بدون ادلة))
أنا رديت عليك وقلت لك
(((((أنا ألحين أطلب منك أدلة
وأما((الكنيسة تقول أنها موجودة إذا موجودة))فليس بدليل
فأنا أطلب أدلة على صحة كلامك
وليس سوى القيل والقال؟؟))))))

وأعني بهذا
1-عطني أدلة إن النسخ الأصلية موجودة في الحقيقة
2-دليلك:أن النسخ التي لديكم هي منسوخة من النسخ الأصلية
باطل لأنه مجرد أقوال
ولم تدعمه بدليل مادي أو منطقي

أرجو أن الفكرة قد وصلت


لقد حرص اليهود على الاسفار وأظهروا غاية التحفظ والتيقظ في حفظها اضافة الى ترجمات الكتب المقدس الى 3000 سنة قبل الميلاد تدل على تطابق ما بين ايدينا حاليا
اضافة الى اروع شئ هو استشهاد السيد المسيح و تلاميذه و رسله بالكتب المقدس و شهادتهم على عدم ضياعها فلقد استشهدوا بها في مواضع كثيرة
اضافة للسند المتصل المهم في تاريخ الكهنة و حفظهم للكتاب المقدس
1-هذا عن التوراة
وأنا لا أتكلم عن التوراة
بل عن الأناجيل

ايضا لدينا عشرات الاف من النسخ المتشابهة في المحتوى و اختلاف كتابها, مما يدل على ان الاصل واحد, الا كيف لاشخاص مختلفة ان تنسخ نفس النسخ؟
أولا هناك إختلافات بينهم
وقد حاولوا حل هذه الخلافات بطريقة اسمهاtextual criticism 
يمكنك البحث عنها
والمشكلة أنهم وجدوا مشكلة حتى في ذلك!!
فالبعض قالوا أن صحة المخطوطات تعتمد على قدمها
والبعض الآخر قالوا أن صحتها تعتمد على الكثرة
وفي الحالتين
يعتمدوا على النسبة
(مثال على المجموعة التي تعتمد على الكثرة)
فمثلا تخيل أن هناك 1000 مخطوطة
550 قالوا إن المسيح هو الله
و450 قالوا إنه رسول
سيختارون ال550 لأن الإحتمال أنها تكون صواب أعلى
ولكن هذا يبقى مجرد إحتمال
(مثال على المجموعة التي تعتمد على القدم)
فمثلا تخيل أن هناك 1000 مخطوطة
2 قالوا إن المسيح هو الله
و998 قالوا إنه رسول
سيختارون الخيار الأول لأنهم يهتمون بالقدم
ولكن هذا يبقى مجرد إحتمال
ثانيا
قد يكون الأصل واحد ولكن هذا لا يدل على أن الأصل هو النسخة الأصلية التي كتبها الرسل
فقد تكون كل هذه الترجمات هي نسخ من كتاب آخر لم يكتبه الرسل
أو أن يكون كتاب الرسل ولكن تم تحريفه كثيرا
فأقدم مخطوطاتكم على حسب مواقعكم((http://www.wcg.org/lit/bible/gospels/trustgospels.htm))
تقول أنها كتبت بعد الكتب الأصلية ب250-300 عام!!


اخطاء النسخ هي اما بحرف او برقم او في التشكيل و هي معروفة و مشخصة كلها
فلا يمكن ان ينسخ كل النساخ في كل الاف النسخ نفس الخطأ, فلعماء الكتاب المقدس و المخطوطات يستعملون مقارنة المخطوطات و بهذا يكون تشخيص الخطأ في النسخ
المشكلة أن هذا الخطأ موجود في نسخة الملك جيمس التي تعتمد
على أقدم مخطوطات لديكم التي هي
Codex Vaticanus and Codex Sinaiticus
أي أن أقدم مخطوطات لديكم تقر بهذا الخطأ!!
فلا يوجد مخطوطة أقدم من هذه المخطوطات
إذا فلا يوجد مجال للمقارنة
إذ لا يوجد مخطوطة أقدم من هذه لتتم المقارنة بينهما 



لانها نسخ خطأ و هم ترجموها بحسب ما نسخت
لكن علماء الكتاب المقدس و المخطوطات نوهوا على الخطأ في النسخ و وضحوه و شرحوه كما شرحته لك
أعتقد أنني بينت أنه لا مجال للمقارنة حيث أن هاتان المخطوطتان هم الأقدم
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04086a.htm


لغة الانترنت؟ هل لعة الانترنت تقلب القواعد؟
هذا وهم يا عزيزي
يمكن ما تفهم
وش رايك تدخل المحادثات العامة وتشوف؟؟

متى تركت الكلام؟ انا رديت عليك اقتباس اقتباس يا اخي العزيزي
لكن من الذي يترك الموضوع و ينشغل يشغلنا بغيره؟
اليس الاجدر بك عدم الخروج بالحوار لمثل هكذا تفاهات
لأنك تركت الكلام الذي قلته وهو ((((((((ذهب محمد أخو عبدالله الكبير إلى السوق
ستصبح ترجمتها
Mohammed the big brother of Abdulla went to the Mall
ولكن لو كتبتها
ذهب محخعبدأمد الله إلكيبرى السوق
فلن يتمكن المترجم من ترجمتها))))))))
وقلت لي((((((((the of تستعمل للجماد يا اخ و ليست للاعلام
's التملك تستخدم للاعلام!!!

الان عرفت مستواك بالانجليزية و سببك ترجمتك الخاطئة في الموضوع الاخر... ))))))))))




لاننا ردينا على تسألك الذي هو من قتل جليات, و انت الان لفيت لموضوع الاخر بالاستفسار عن النسخ
النسخ الاصلية المكتوبة بأيدي الانبياء و الرسل غير متورفة لدينا, بل ما متوفر هو الاف النسخ عنها

حترجع و تعيد نفس السؤال من جديد؟
أنت رديت وقلت أن هذا خطأ نسخي
وأنا الحين أرد على ردك
لكي أثبت أن ردك غير مقنع
فهذا هو الحوار
أنت ترد ثم أنا ثم أنت ثم أنا...
حتى نتوصل إلى حل
والآن أنا أنتظر ردك المقبل
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من قتل جليات*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> هذا جميل
> بدأنا بالوصول إلى النقطة المطلوبة
> وهي((لماذا لا تتوفر النسخ الآن؟؟))
> أنت قلت أنها لم تختفي
> ...


 
انا لم اصرح بتأكيد وجودها مستقبلا, لكن قلت قد تجدها الحفريات مستقبلا, حاول تقرأ لتفهم يا صديقي
و ذكرت لك انه لا يوجد لدينا الاصل و ذلك لان شعب الكتاب المقدس كتب على فترة اكثر من 1000 سنة و على يد انبياء كثيرين حوالي 30 كاتب فلا يوجد لدينا الاسفار الخمسة بخط يد موسى, بل لدينا ما نقله و حفظه و نسخ اللاويين لانه هذه هي خدمتهم بحسب امر الرب
فهو ليس كتاب لنبي واحد كتب في فترة زمنية واحدة




> 1-لماذا هي تحت الأرض حاليا؟؟أدفنتها الكنيسة بعد أن إنتهت من نسخها؟؟


 
صديقي العزيز, هل افهم من كلامك هذا انك لا تعرف معنى الحفريات؟ الا تعرف لماذا المدن و القرى تدفن؟
الحفريات يا عزيزي لا علاقة لها بدفن الكنيسة لشئ, الحفريات بسبب التأثيرات الطبيعية بطمر مدن و قرى في السابق
حاول ان تقرأ عن الحفريات في موقع خارجي لتعرف المزيد, فلا يسع المجال ان اعلمك في هذا الموضوع 




> 2-لماذا أنت متأكد أن الحفريات ستكشف عنها؟؟فمن الممكن ألا تكتشف,لأنها ليست موجودة من الأساس


 
حاول لما تقرأ, ان تفهم بنفس الوقت!
انا قلت قد تكشف عنها الحفريا مستقبلا و لم ااكد او انفي كشفها يا اخ!





> وأعني بهذا
> 1-عطني أدلة إن النسخ الأصلية موجودة في الحقيقة
> 2-دليلك:أن النسخ التي لديكم هي منسوخة من النسخ الأصلية
> باطل لأنه مجرد أقوال
> ولم تدعمه بدليل مادي أو منطقي


 
كانت التوراة متواترة بين الأسباط كما ذكرت لك مرار و تكرار، حيث أمر موسى اللاويين حملة تابوت عهد الرب بوضع الكتاب في جانب التابوت شهادة عليهم (تثنية 31: 25 و26), اضافة الى عندما مات الملك سليمان انقسمت المملكة إلى قسمين، استقلّت عشرة أسباط عن سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين، ومع ذلك فقد حافظت الأسباط العشرة على التوراة، وتُسمَّى نسختهم بالتوارة السامرية، وهي محفوظة إلى عصرنا هذا, وهناك نسخة أخرى من التوراة عند سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين, فلو ضاعت أو تغيرت (كما ادّعى المعترض) لوُجد فيها اختلاف, فعدم وجود اختلاف بينهما، رغم شدة العداوة بين الفريقين، هو من أعظم الأدلة على بقائها على أصلها,

و الذي يرجع الى التاريخ يا صديقي يرى انه في سنة 286 ق م أمر بطليموس ملك مصر بترجمة التوراة إلى اللغة اليونانية، وكلَّف اثنين وسبعين من علماء اليهود فترجموها، لأن اليهود كانوا قد انتشروا في أنحاء الدنيا, وهذا يجعل تغييرها وتبديلها بعد انتشارها وترجمتها مستحيلًا 

اضافة الى انه ما اعتبره شخصيا من اروع الادلة الكتابية الي يظهر بها الرب حفظه لكلمته, فعندما جمع عزرا النبي كل الأسفار المقدسة في مجلد واحد بمساعدة أعضاء مجلس اليهود، وكان من أعضائه الأنبياء حجي وزكريا وملاخي، فجمع هؤلاء الأنبياء الكرام الكتب المقدسة

فالجمع تم على يد اخر الانبياء لجمع العهد القديم كله و لم يجدوا فيه اصلا اي تحريف او تغيير 

مع ملاحظة بسيطة طريفة, ان المدارس التلمودية اي مدارس لمطالعة الكتب المقدسة تفرّغوا للتمكن من الكتب المقدسة، وبالغوا في حفظها حتى توصّلوا إلى معرفة عدد حروفها, فقالوا ورد حرف الألف في التوراة العبرية نحو 42377 ، والبت (وهي الباء) نحو 38218 ، والجمل (وهي الجيم) 29537 ، والدالث 32530 ، واليود 66420 ، والكاف 48253 ، واللامد 41517 الخ, وهذا ليس بغريب على هذه الأمة التي تتعبد بتلاوة التوراة,




> 1-هذا عن التوراة
> وأنا لا أتكلم عن التوراة
> بل عن الأناجيل


 
لا اله الا المسيح!
هل استنتج بكلامك هذا انك تعتقد ان النص الذي اقتبسته هو من الانجيل؟
ما دخل الانجيل في كلامنا عن اسفار العهد القديم؟

اعتجب فعلا يا صديقي.. هل تعتقد ان اخبار الايام هي من الانجيل؟ غريبة!

اذا حاب تعرف المزيد عن سند العهد الجديد, اطرح موضوع و سأردك بنفس الادلة و البراهين, لذلك رجاءا خلينا نحافظ على مسار هذا الموضوع




> أولا هناك إختلافات بينهم


 
يا رجل, هات برهانك قبل ان تتفوه بكلام انشائي!






> فالبعض قالوا أن صحة المخطوطات تعتمد على قدمها
> والبعض الآخر قالوا أن صحتها تعتمد على الكثرة
> وفي الحالتين
> يعتمدوا على النسبة
> ...


 
نحب الكلام بالدليل, و بغيره فهو كلام في الهواء
هات امثلة عن ما جئت
و ياريت لو تكون في الاحتمال الخيالي الي ذكرته :t11:





> قد يكون الأصل واحد ولكن هذا لا يدل على أن الأصل هو النسخة الأصلية التي كتبها الرسل
> فقد تكون كل هذه الترجمات هي نسخ من كتاب آخر لم يكتبه الرسل
> أو أن يكون كتاب الرسل ولكن تم تحريفه كثيرا


 
ما دخل الترجمات في الوسط؟ نحن نتكلم عن نسخ عن الاصل, و ذكرت لك ان النبي عزرا و حجي و زكريا و ملاخي جمعوا الكتاب المقدس في مجلد, و هم انبياء مساقين بالروح استخدمهم الرب لهذا العمل لاثبات وحدانية كلمته و عدم تغييرها (فأي اله ضعيف هذا الذي يترك كلمته عبث الخطاة) 

فمثلا ان ما كتبه التلاميذ بالوحي و وزعوه على المؤمنين في ذلك الوقت في انحاء مختلفة
فلا تستطيع ان تقول ان ما كتبه متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا و وزعوه لانحاء العالم هو لبيس بالصحيح, و مالدينا من مختلف انحاء العالم اكثر من 24 الف مخطوطة نسخت عن الاصل لا يوجد فيها اي اختلاف
اضافة الى ان تلاميذ الرسل يكتبون و ينسخون من الرسل نفسهم, فمنهم العديد من ذكر بالكتاب المقدس اذ كان برفقة التلاميذ نفسه وقت تبشيرهم بالعالم 




> فأقدم مخطوطاتكم على حسب مواقعكم((http://www.wcg.org/lit/bible/gospels/trustgospels.htm))
> تقول أنها كتبت بعد الكتب الأصلية ب250-300 عام!!


 
يا اخي هذا الكلام في العهد الجديد, و نحن نتكلم في العهد القديم
حاول تقرأ و تفهم الفرق بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد!





> المشكلة أن هذا الخطأ موجود في نسخة الملك جيمس التي تعتمد
> على أقدم مخطوطات لديكم التي هي
> Codex Vaticanus and Codex Sinaiticus


 
يا اخي هذه احدى مخطوطات العهد الجديد
ما دخلها ب أسفار صموئيل و اخبار الايام؟

الا تعرف يا عزيزي ان هذه الاسفار هي تابعة للعهد القديم؟

انصحك, ان تقرأ المزيد عن الكتاب المقدس لتعرف الفرق بين العهد القديم و الجديد.. فهذه اولى الخطوات يا عزيزي...

سلام و نعمة


----------

